# cream soups/chevre??



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I am wondering if anybody has good recipes to use chevre in place of cream of ---soups. I hate using those soups for what's in there (???) and trying to dispose of the can. I have tons of chevre and would rather use that instead.

tonight I am trying to use it in a turkey rice casserole where I'd usually dump a can of that glop on top. I used some water and broth mix, added the chevre and some milk with cornstarch in it. heated on the stove in a saucepan and dumped over top the layered stuff in the casserole dish. hopefully it'll work, we're all pretty hungry!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I've used chevre instead of cream cheese in recipes...never instead of cream of ____ soups...
Honestly I don't think I have any recipes that call for it.
Seems like your mix would work better than that stuff anyway.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I've used chevre instead of sour cream & cream cheese but not cream soups.
I'm sure you can find recipes on the internet for making your own cream soups.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Here ya go - Cream of Anything Soup Mix

* 4 c. powdered milk
* 1 1/2 c. cornstarch
* 1/2 c. instant chicken bouillon granules 
* 4 tsp. dried onion flakes
* 2 tsp. dried thyme
* 2 tsp basil &#8211; crushed dried
* 1 tsp. pepper

Measure all ingredients and pour them into a container with an airtight seal. Be sure to label your container.

To Use The Mix:

Combine 1/3 cup of the mix with 1 cup of water and heat it over medium low heat in a small saucepan until it starts to thicken. This is the equivalent of one can of soup.


----------



## Stone (Jan 29, 2012)

What is chevre?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

It's a soft cheese similar to cream cheese that it made from goat's milk.
Very likely the easiest cheese there is to make ( if you have goats that is ).


----------



## Stone (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

I have use my bare bones cheese to make creamy mushroom & potato soup a lot. so can't see why chevre wouldn't work. MM


----------

